# Showtime: Ruslan Provodnikov vs John Molina & Andrade vs Nelson rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Card starts at 9 EST lineup is:
Provodnikov vs Molina Jr
Andrade vs Nelson
Zlaticanin vs Mamani
Willie Monore Jr vs John Thompson (idk if televised)

Don't forget to set your shostreak http://www.sho.com/sho/sports/streak/picks?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Marsilli pulled out of the Zlaticanin fight weeks ago, new opponent whose name I forget, really good card still though


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice card. Provodnikov & Andrade should both win handily though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741408317021556740


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741408317021556740


Rip Broner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741408317021556740


That would be a good fight at 147 for Broner.
See if he learned something from the Maidana fight.
I really hope he starts changing for the better from Barry and actually apply it when the lights are on


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonna be a fun card to watch. Good night of boxing all around with SHO/HBO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Showtime extreme is showing the two boxcino tournament champions, Monroe Jr vs John Thompson


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I enjoyed Fedesov sparking that fat boy 

Monroe looks good at the moment. Know nothing about thompson


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really sharp counters by Monroe. Monroe drops him with a left


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Monroe up 2-0 with a kd in round 2.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thompson has done nothing so far


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thompson looks completely out of it. Unable to land on Monroe


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

40-35 Monroe. 

Thompson did better that round just because he was more active and Monroe didn't throw much. He was very inaccurate though


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thompson's throwing a lot of punches but hes not really landing much. He's getting countered and missing most of those wild shot over the top


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Down goes thompson again.. this time with a right jab


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thompson dropped by a jab. 

50-43 Monroe Jr


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate the way Thompson grunts when he punches.. he says "YUH" every time he punches


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

59-53 Monroe Jr


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lara would shut out Monroe and ko Thompson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Monroe ran that round

68-63 Monroe Jr


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

78-72 Monroe Jr


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

97-91 Monroe Jr


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Shit I didn't realize that was this weekend. Hopefully the main events don't cross each other tonight, but I'm sure they will. If I have to choose Im going with this card though because it's going to be a war.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


>


Monroe threw 269 punches in the whole fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Monroe threw 269 punches in the whole fight?


yeah he straight up ran in the last 4 rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry I missed anything. 
Any good fights?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mamani hurt of a grazing shot. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DZ

I won't even attempt to spell that name out


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mamini is getting some good body work in but this looks like a ESPN tueday night level fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DZ
10-9 DZ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

3rd round KO win for DZ


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

whatever sanctioning body gave this man a title fight needs to lose all accrediation. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Next up is the return Demetrius Andrade


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonna have to go make myself a drink for Andrade/Nelson. Looking forward to this


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Andrade handles Nelson easily he will show he is on the next level IMHO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

embarrassing that this is for the WBC title


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good shit, back in time just for Andrade. 

Looking forward to one of the most talented fighters coming back. One of the only fighters 154-160 who can give GGG fits.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Is anyone actually picking Nelson?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Never been a fan of Andrade, interested to see him fight though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Willie Nelson is a tough guy and looked good in KOing undefeated Tony Harrison.

Sort of like Paul Williams IMO in both style & size. He will be a stiff test if Andrade has any ring rust..


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Andrade just do the Ali shuffle?


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Gooood shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My God Nelson is tall as hell. Making Andrade look short


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The camera angle they had was so perfect for that hook, beautiful.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Andrade is crsazy talented.
We need to see Andrade vs. Lara.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Fuck yeah


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

YEEESH

Andrade is da goods


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 DA

Knocked him down with a ice right hook


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man you dont realize what you are missing until its gone.
This is why a lot of us had boo boo rated so highly.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Andrade KO was 9/4, I saw it after I put Provodnikov KO ffs, Nelson wont survive


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Now I remember why I was so impressed with Andrade vs Vanes. 

Aside from that flash kncokdown lol


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Andrade putting his punches together well


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Nelson got beat up and lost the round but he did get some good work to the body in


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Andrade beats Charlos, Williams, Cotto, and Lara.
Shameful how Showtime didn't even list Trout


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 DA
10-9 DA

Jermell is going to have his hands full against Andrade. Andrade would still have to wait for Jermell to fight Hatley though before he gets his shot


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-8 DA
> 10-9 DA
> 
> Jermell is going to have his hands full against Andrade. Andrade would still have to wait for Jermell to fight Hatley though before he gets his shot


Neither can beat him, and I'm a fan of both but he is too skilled athletic for both Charlos and knocks both out


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeeez Andrade is so smooth


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Good uppercut by Nelson tho


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is Andrade hurt?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Nelson seemed to hurt him with an uppercut


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Andrade beat Thurman, Porter, GRJ, and Danny Jacobs in the amateurs.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

he hurt andrade there. andrade was clinching hard


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nelson is landing big shots this round. He landed a big right uppercut and a right hand that backed andrade up.. and Andrade lets his hands go with right hooks to the body followed by an uppercut


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Andrade recovered well but he was definitely buzzed


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn I can see Nelson catching Andrade late hes getting closer


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

You got to love Andrade's offense, you dont see it too often these days the way he throws combinations wit that kind of power and accuracy


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Good commentary over here in the UK from Nick Halling. Nick just called Saul Canelo Alvarez 'Sall Alvarez' Sall, Sall Alvarez. Nice one Sky, you bunch of cunts. Sall Alvarez is the next flyweight choinpieun of the wuorls.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You can see the Virgil smother influence on Andrade.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Andrade teeing off with 1-2s


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn Nelson is a tough fucker. And he takes the body shots like nothing.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

if Nelson keeps trying to walk him down like this he's either going to get knocked out or grind down Andrade to a stoppage


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Andrade beat Thurman, Porter, GRJ, and Danny Jacobs in the amateurs.


GRJ? :rofl that guy is like 5'4 that must have been so one sided


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741811703139033089


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

jesus christ Nelson can take a beating


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Andrade at his best is a joy to watch. Makes guys miss, throws a lot. 

I've long been a fan.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> GRJ? :rofl that guy is like 5'4 that must have been so one sided


lol yeah I was shocked when I heard that


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Nelson better hope Andrare tires because he's getting his ass beat. 

I can't imagine the game plan was to throw this little and take so much.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

They mentioned earlier how Nelson fights like he's 5 7 but damn, really does not utilize his size at all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

andrade's offensive creativity is reminiscent of Roy Jones Jr. mixed with Ward/Bhop


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Nelson not throwing any feints and paulie was spot on about him crossing his feet coming forward


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate to talk shit about fighters, but Nelsons ring IQ could be better. A lot fucking better, dude never has a plan or even an idea of what is happening.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Barring a knockout this is done. 6 rounds to none with a knock down in hand.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah I was shocked when I heard that


Reminds me of Carl Froch fighting Jason Booth (a bantamweight) in his first amateur bout haha


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I hate to talk shit about fighters, but Nelsons ring IQ could be better. A lot fucking better, dude never has a plan or even an idea of what is happening.


Don't see many adjustments out of him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Willie nelson is so frustrated he is tackling.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Don't see many adjustments out of him.


Yea but it's even more than that, he seems dumb in the ring. I can't really pinpoint it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Willie came in for a knockout.
Looking to land one secial shot, that is all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Reminds me of Carl Froch fighting Jason Booth (a bantamweight) in his first amateur bout haha


damn that the most extreme example I can think of. I thought Ward fighting Bradley was extreme :yep


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ref waits way too long to break them up cmon dude


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Willie starting to fade fast.
That body work is taking major effect.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Nelson is tough as fucking nails


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA

Entertaining round there


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yea but it's even more than that, he seems dumb in the ring. I can't really pinpoint it.[/QUOTE





ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yea but it's even more than that, he seems dumb in the ring. I can't really pinpoint it.


You just don't see him trying to implement a game plan. He seems to just show up and take what happens.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Both of them swinging for the fences

Andrade better be careful he doesnt punch himself out


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Willie is earning his paycheck, u cant deny that


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You just don't see him trying to implement a game plan. He seems to just show up and take what happens.


Yea and his corner doesn't have much for him either - he's just content to take a beating. Not to take any credit away from Andrade who is doing what he should, having a very nice return.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

hey its the "boxcino" champ


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Al sounds like he railed some Xanax before the show. Pretty sure he just called him Dennis Andrade


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nelson is taking a pretty bad beating. Andrade looks great tonight.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

andrades good but man nelson only throws one punch at a time


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

I could only imagine how fucking good a fight between Andrade and Williams would be. I want J-Rock to have one more fight against an upper echelon type guy and that fight would be awesome.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> I could only imagine how fucking good a fight between Andrade and Williams would be. I want J-Rock to have one more fight against an upper echelon type guy and that fight would be awesome.


Williams is fighting Jermall Charlo next.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MRW @TFG says Canelo would have an easy fight with Andrade


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> MRW when @TFG says Canelo would have an easy fight with Andrade


Andrade's movement gives Canelo problems but I don't think Andrade can hurt Canelo. Good fight.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Williams is fighting Jermall Charlo next.


Shit that's right. I couldn't remember who he was fighting. I still don't know which Charlo is who but still, I want to see Andrade/Williams. And I suppose we have to see it eventually if Andrade wants to clean out the division like he wants, assuming Julian stays the course.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

did that count seem kinda long to anyone else?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't send him out for the 12th...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

down goes nelson at the bell!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nelson is pathetic, he sees that Andrade is injured and instead of pressing him, he lets Andrade rest and then unleash a combo to knock him down

10-8 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-9 DA
10-8 DA


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Nelson was shit, maybe the body shots took it out of him early


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Haha Andrade kissed him


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Andrade sends everybody at 154 to hell


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Corner should stop this


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Andrade is gonna stop him


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Great fucking performance


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> Shit that's right. I couldn't remember who he was fighting. I still don't know which Charlo is who but still, I want to see Andrade/Williams. And I suppose we have to see it eventually if Andrade wants to clean out the division like he wants, assuming Julian stays the course.


Jermall is the one who KO'd K9 and beat Trout. He's more aggressive than his brother. It'll be a good fight. Both Charlos are basic compared to Adrade


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking horrible corner for Nelson. 0 advice and let him take a beating the last few rounds, garbage.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great performance by Andrade.. very very impressive imo what he did to a good top 10 154 pounder


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

That finish was vicious


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jermall is the one who KO'd K9 and beat Trout. He's more aggressive than his brother. It'll be a good fight. Both Charlos are basic compared to Adrade


Alright, a for aggressive, e for eh. Got it. But yeah I was never too impressed with either of them. Andrade shouldn't have much difficulty with either.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741819515256721410


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Andrade cuts through the charlo twins like a hot knife thru butter man.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Willie Nelson showed more heart than every person I've seen fight GGG.
He didn't quit. He didn't look for a way out. He didn't try to buy time and force the ref to save him, he went out like a G trying to fight to the end.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Andrade cuts through the charlo twins like a hot knife thru butter man.


Seriously, they better stay far far away.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Both Charlos going to sleep.
Shit won't even be competitive.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Muff said:


> Alright, a for aggressive, e for eh. Got it. But yeah I was never too impressed with either of them. Andrade shouldn't have much difficulty with either.


Jermell fought the higher class opposition.
Jermall got exposed by Trout that his power isn't elite and that he can't handle movement and has very real defensive lapses.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Andrade is so mellow away from the ring. This interview is funny. Very nice guy when I've met him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Prepare for a FOTY candidate yallll


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Andrade stops both the twins, the aggressive one will walk into too many punches and the boxer one will get outboxed and broken down


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

"the best need to fight the best. lets see whos the best" 

amen


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> Prepare for a FOTY candidate yallll


Once we see blood, its on!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very entertaining card by the way, even the earlier bouts with Monroe and Fedesov was good


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jermell fought the higher class opposition.
> Jermall got exposed by Trout that his power isn't elite and that he can't handle movement and has very real defensive lapses.


Now you just threw me off. Fuck if I know at this point. As I said earlier, haven't been overly impressed with either regardless. If Julian does away with Charlo as I think he should, he's gives Andrade a damn good fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I remember Andrade calling out Canelo and GGG.
GGG said who is he, just using my name to get press.
Canelo said he was nobody, and decided to fight the likes of shot Kirkland and Amir Khan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Muff said:


> Now you just threw me off. Fuck if I know at this point. As I said earlier, haven't been overly impressed with either regardless. If Julian does away with Charlo as I think he should, he's gives Andrade a damn good fight.


I think Jermall knocks JRock out actually, and Andrade clowns him and knocks him out in 3 or less.
JRock is so flawed to me.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well I am happy Andrade is back, that's for sure. 

I wish Andre Ward would try to fight more like that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Do a interview about the impact of Ali, interview no black people at all. SMH


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Media trying real hard to make Ali everything but what he proclaimed to be and was proud to be. A loud and proud black man, who spoke out for the betterment of black americans.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Jermall knocks JRock out actually, and Andrade clowns him and knocks him out in 3 or less.
> JRock is so flawed to me.


I don't see that happening with Charlo. And I don't want to get carried away with this performance tonight, as good as it was. I guess we'll wait and see how JRock looks in his next fight to get a better idea of how things would go. But still, you'd have to favor Andrade over him and everyone else at 154, rightfully so.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Muff said:


> I don't see that happening with Charlo. And I don't want to get carried away with this performance tonight, as good as it was. I guess we'll wait and see how JRock looks in his next fight to get a better idea of how things would go. But still, you'd have to favor Andrade over him and everyone else at 154, rightfully so.


Yep, I say skip the Charlos, lets see Andrade and Lara.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Media trying real hard to make Ali everything but what he proclaimed to be and was proud to be. A loud and proud black man, who spoke out for the betterment of black americans.


Not just black Americans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739096890403356672%2FMEDIA%5D
His influence went beyond that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741824136373141504


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I think both these guys are on the downhill but Molina looks to be worse for the wear.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Not just black Americans.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739096890403356672%2FMEDIA%5D
> His influence went beyond that


His influence comes solely from his stance as a black american speaking for black american betterment.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep, I say skip the Charlos, lets see Andrade and Lara.


I personally would take Andrade on that one. Lara is good at what he does, but with Demetrius' body work, punch variety, and output, it spells trouble for Lara, who has the opposite performance wise on each spectrum. 154 needs a kingpin.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Provodnikov!


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Molina is fucking huge tonight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina boxing nicely so far with a shit pawing jab


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan looks gunshy


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Both guys waiting for the war to break out but not wanting to start it quite yet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina

Provodnikov makes guys like Matthysse and Molina look like master boxers


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Molina was paid off against Broner ...I'm just saying. He will look good tonight but lose.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina seems to have more skill than Ruslan, more speed and better craft


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Molina's weight is definitely going to help him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

its kind of ridiculous how basic ruslan looks sometimes


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Molina fighting a good fight here. Don't think he can do it all night, but I have him up 20-18


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina

This fight is making my head hurt. Broner was smart to box and move vs Molina.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina body shots are freezing up Ruslan slightly.
Ruslan seems like he is starting to wake up now though and move the hands, I think Molina's power has him concerned plus he seems to be thinking rather than just acting like he used to do.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I've got it 2-0 Molina


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina had Ruslan going backwards.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Ruslan's face is eventually going to look like Melissa McCarthy's period after tonight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

if provodnikov can't beat molina, he should just retire.

mauro continues to be a terrible commentator. ".both have proved to be tougher than unemployment in their careers" wtf?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Ruslan looks winded and deterred. Wouldn't be surprised if Molina dropped him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Molina looking good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think RUslan will be any threat after 6 at the rate he is eating these body shots and the way he is reacting to them at this point.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

30-27 Molina. He's also doing all the good body work. Ruslan should be going downstairs more often.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

anyone see the HBO fight? whoooo


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Molina probably should have done something with his hair. He seems to paw at it quite a bit.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Time to eat. I'm jumping out for a while. My score will probably match b ball's


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

nuclear said:


> anyone see the HBO fight? whoooo


Shhh dont ruin it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan finally coming on, landing a nice left, that got Molina clean.
Molina falling back more now but rallied nice late.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina

Better round for Ruslan


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

nuclear said:


> anyone see the HBO fight? whoooo


i think its pretty much no spoilers but....yeah whoooo indeed


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

nuclear said:


> anyone see the HBO fight? whoooo


I'm surprised people are watching this one over it, really. Loma is just nasty.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe how badly Molina is outboxing him at times. Molina is a guy id consider levels below Bradley but it comes down to gameplans


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking Instagram. Probably shouldn't have looked. Will still watch Loma's fight but dammit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

nuclear said:


> anyone see the HBO fight? whoooo


Respect the DVR code


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man time for Ruslan to hang it up.
I dont like the way he is looking, his health is on the line and with his career, with how hard I know Molina hits, and the way he has eaten these shots, win or lose, its time to go.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Will yall shut the hell up about HBO


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

pov being wayyyy too simplistic. he is cutting the ring down and going to the boyd and hunkering up but molina landing more. simple. also needs to find an answer for that rigth hand to the body.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

He's literally just 1-2ing him like it's a joke.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

pov needs to slip that jab DAMN just stays infront of him when he puts it out.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Provodnikov starting to land more


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

This is fucking great


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Provo is such a caveman


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Smirk said:


> Respect the DVR code


hey i didnt say who won or which fight :bart


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Shotime overated the RUslan punch, but Molina just dominated that round with 1-2.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

molina staggered but looks strong still.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina

Close rounds now. Molina controlled most of the round


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

nuclear said:


> hey i didnt say who won or which fight :bart


Your discretion is appreciated


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm glad i didn't bet on this fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ref got mad and pushed Molina. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn I haven't seen hair as good as the cut man in Ruslan's corner since prime Joe Goosen


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Despite how you feel about Ruslan's skills or lackthereof, goddamn is he a tough son of a bitch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741830462792814592


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is probably the best overall boxing performance i have ever seen from Molina


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ruslan getting desparate.
Leaping lefts missing, wide on everything, Molina taking everything pretty well and touching him up hard low and high.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> This is probably the best overall boxing performance i have ever seen from Molina


easy again someone like RUslan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

molina body shots just froze RUslan.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's honestly amazing how good Provodnikov is making Molina look.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> easy again someone like RUslan.


 matthysse, algieri, bradley and herrera didnt outbox him like this.

ruslan has regressed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Molina just stayed at the body Ruslan would be ready to go now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina

Provodnikov is going to screw over my shostreak


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> matthysse, algieri, bradley and herrera didnt outbox him like this.
> 
> ruslan has regressed.


Only Bradley didn't outbox him like this.
I felt all the others clearly outboxed him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Joel Diaz needs to speak more simple for the translator

I smell a draw


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Somebody once said,in this forum;
If I throw a punch to the air, right now, I'll probably hit Provo.
His face always in the way when a punch is thrown.
Cracked me up..


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Tuned in around the midway point but Molina has impressed me with his jab.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Provodnikov just blew the fight with that round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan seemed to think he was doing something by staying out of range getting jabbed and wildly swinging and getting his shit blocked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina just gave that round away.
I think he needs to go back on the inside and resume banging the body and smothering RUslan's wild shit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I didnt know provodnikov could dance like that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I didnt know provodnikov could dance like that


Reminds me of that terrible bounce shit Tim used to do.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741835418795048960


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> matthysse, algieri, bradley and herrera didnt outbox him like this.
> 
> ruslan has regressed.


I agree with the regressed part. He does not look his normal self to me. FFS he's getting out boxed against fucking John Molina.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina got that last round and that should have clearly got him the fight IMHO


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Provodnikov to me has looked less creative and less inspired with each fight. The kill or be killed attitude from the Bradley fight wasn't quite there for Algieri, served him well enough to make it competitive against Matthysse, and wasn't enough to compensate his lack of effective pressure tonight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Provodnikov is basic the Alvarado fight flattered him, Alvarado hasnt taken boxing serious for ages


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Provodnikov to me has looked less creative and less inspired with each fight. The kill or be killed attitude from the Bradley fight wasn't quite there for Algieri, served him well enough to make it competitive against Matthysse, and wasn't enough to compensate his lack of effective pressure tonight.


He is what he has always been to me, and tonight he happened to be going against a guy who was bigger and can bang badly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina
9-10 Molina
10-9 Provodnikov
9-10 Molina 
111-117 Molina

116-112
117-111
115-113

UD Molina


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Provodnikov is basic the Alvarado fight flattered him, Alvarado hasnt taken boxing serious for ages


Well he is a meth head.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

smashec it welljdonjo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is what he has always been to me, and tonight he happened to be going against a guy who was bigger and can bang badly.


True, perhaps he hasn't changed too much, just the circumstances around him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kind of sad , it honestly looks like you are seeing Ruslan realize its over as the interview goes on.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Should've set off alarms when he was thinking of retiring before the Algieri fight. At least, I think it was the Algieri fight. I don't think his heart is in it anymore.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I really hate having to question his heart and say this about him, but....

Ruslan was pants tonight. Looked a shadow of the man who fought Bradley. Guess he pulled one last lion-like performance against Matthysse and that killed whatever he had left in him? 

In any case, he should hang them up. There were times when he had Molina hurt and he could have taken the fight by the scruff of the neck to hustle his way to a hard-earned win (the old Ruslan certainly would have), but he couldn't put his foot on the gas. I felt Diaz' frustration in the corner. He just couldn't get the killer-instinct out of him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This sucks, we won't get Broner vs Provodnikov and my shostreak is ruined


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If Molina only re-hydrated 10 pounds as opposed to a WHOPPING 20 maybe he would have been KO'd


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think this was a lot to do with size and reach more than anything.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the Matthysse fight took everything out of Ruslan. He has been in plenty of wars and at 32 I don't see him being in another World title fight again. It's sad, he was one of my more favourite fighters in the last few years.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Provodnikov has taken some brutal beatings in his career. I wouldn't be surprised if he winds up with pugilistic dementia if he continues fighting and getting hit like he does. I think it best he hangs up the gloves and takes to training fighters if he wants to stay in the game because if he keeps fighting, I'm afraid he'll be stepping in post hole the rest of his life.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I think this was a lot to do with size and reach more than anything.


actually, a lot has to do with the fact that molina had a career night that will in all likelihood never be duplicated again

he averaged over 90 punches a round when hes normally throws around 40

all the punch stats go out the window when capping a fight when a guy has a career night.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I think this was a lot to do with size and reach more than anything.


i dont know. Provodnikov looked better & more motivated vs Bradley, Alvarado and Algieri.

This is the most basic & crude I have ever seen Provodnikov. Also worth noting that Molina isnt as skilled as algieri, bradley & herrera


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> i dont know. Provodnikov looked better & more motivated vs Bradley, Alvarado and Algieri.
> 
> This is the most basic & crude I have ever seen Provodnikov. Also worth noting that Molina isnt as skilled as algieri, bradley & herrera


He looked great against guys who chose not to move and stand right in front of him.
I don't understand how you can say he looked better against Agieri, I mean outside of the 1st round and the knockdown, Algieri did a better version of what Molina did. Jab, and move before he could set his feet and attack.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He looked great against guys who chose not to move and stand right in front of him.
> I don't understand how you can say he looked better against Agieri, I mean outside of the 1st round and the knockdown, Algieri did a better version of what Molina did. Jab, and move before he could set his feet and attack.


He looked more motivated vs algieri. pretty simple.

Algieri is also a better boxer than Molina.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> He looked more motivated vs algieri. pretty simple.
> 
> Algieri is also a better boxer than Molina.


How did he look more motivated when he only had success in the first round and after that looked equally if not more lost than he did last night.

The man just can't handle minimal movement.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Its like Broner beat Provodnikov because Molina beat him, or doesnt it work that way


----------

